# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Шаринг

## krw1

*Тема для тех, у кого есть спутниковая тарелка. И тех, кто хочет ее приобрести.*

КАРДШАРИНГ
Данное слово состоит из 2-х английских, которые обозначают «карта» и «общий доступ». То есть доступ многих пользователей к одной оригинальной карте. В народе этот процесс называется «шарить». Таким образом, можно смотреть практически любой пакет, на который существуют оригинальные карты. Это и НТВ+, и виасат, и примьера, и цифра+, и «безобразия», и многие другие. 

Технические требования :
1) Интернет по трафику, так как Интернет задействован на всё время просмотра. Как правило, это ADSL или GPRS. 

2) Наличие у ресивера функции кардшаринга. У DVB-карт это есть само собой. 

3) Голова на плечах. Ибо это надо настраивать. Где-то процесс проще, где-то сложнее.


Если интересно, можем пообщаться(кто на каком сервере, сколько стоит, как подключить?).

----------


## BiZ111

Не, мы на adsl. Спутник проигрышное занятие

----------

